# Power washing over blue stone



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I would like some ideas for removing mold mildew on trim/siding please. walkways are all blue stone around house and im afraid of staining by bleach tsp with water. If i pre rinse walkways would that help or should i use different products?.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Msargent said:


> I would like some ideas for removing mold mildew on trim/siding please. walkways are all blue stone around house and im afraid of staining by bleach tsp with water. If i pre rinse walkways would that help or should i use different products?.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


Mix some borax, baking soda, and dawn cleaner. Use a lot of backing soda.Also Krud Kutter works good.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Matt, prewet them and rinse well afterward and you will be fine.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats what i was thinking but really needed a second opinion to back me up thanks Ken.Better safe than sorry.


----------



## exteriorcleaner (Sep 5, 2009)

*Best Practices for Washing Siding*

I think I have learned the best technique over time for washing most types of siding. It is a safe and very effective method. I use a large 15 gallon drum attached to a hand truck with about 15 feet of 3/4 inch hose. For the average size home 2500sf or so I usually put in 2 to 3 of the large 1.4 gal bottles of "outdoor bleach" they sell at home depot and about a quarter to a third gallon of siding cleaner. Doesn't really matter which brand you use, however the stuff they sell at a professional powerwashing supply will most likely work best. If its a home depot product you may have to use 1/2 gal or more, but it's really besides the point because the real magic happens from the bleach. Anyways, fill it with about 4 to seven more gallons of water giving you a total of about 8 to 10 gallons of mixture. Next, use what's called an "x-jet" nozzel with no mixture plug. this will let you spray a 50/50 mixture of straight water and solution on the wall. start at the bottom and work you way up soaking the wall. Immediately rinse plants and then glass after that. I forgot to tell you, rinse affected plants before, during and after application. Don't worry, bleach won't kill the plants as long as you rinse with plenty of water! Let the wall sit and then rinse from top to bottom after a few minutes. Don't let the wall dry before you rinse. ***The Hardest part of this whole process is getting the solution evenly and entirely on the entire wall*** If you do this correctly, the bleach solution does all the work for you!.... It's amazing how this process works if done correctly. Be Carefull with aluminum siding as you will be removing a layer of paint, especially on the sunny side of the house. To learn more, check us out at www.collegestudentcleaning.com

Good Luck!

Jonathan
College Student Cleaning


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice! And thanks, what kinda rig you have? Do you paint or just PW? Have you introduced yourself yet?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

exteriorcleaner said:


> I think I have learned the best technique over time for washing most types of siding. It is a safe and very effective method. I use a large 15 gallon drum attached to a hand truck with about 15 feet of 3/4 inch hose. For the average size home 2500sf or so I usually put in 2 to 3 of the large 1.4 gal bottles of "outdoor bleach" they sell at home depot and about a quarter to a third gallon of siding cleaner. Doesn't really matter which brand you use, however the stuff they sell at a professional powerwashing supply will most likely work best. If its a home depot product you may have to use 1/2 gal or more, but it's really besides the point because the real magic happens from the bleach. Anyways, fill it with about 4 to seven more gallons of water giving you a total of about 8 to 10 gallons of mixture. Next, use what's called an "x-jet" nozzel with no mixture plug. this will let you spray a 50/50 mixture of straight water and solution on the wall. start at the bottom and work you way up soaking the wall. Immediately rinse plants and then glass after that. I forgot to tell you, rinse affected plants before, during and after application. Don't worry, bleach won't kill the plants as long as you rinse with plenty of water! Let the wall sit and then rinse from top to bottom after a few minutes. Don't let the wall dry before you rinse. ***The Hardest part of this whole process is getting the solution evenly and entirely on the entire wall*** If you do this correctly, the bleach solution does all the work for you!.... It's amazing how this process works if done correctly. Be Carefull with aluminum siding as you will be removing a layer of paint, especially on the sunny side of the house. To learn more, check us out at www.collegestudentcleaning.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre in college and don't know how to use paragraphs yet?
can read wut u got on here fer werds. gets blurring after a couple lines son.


----------

